# New In Hamilton



## Clem (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello!

My Name is Laura and me and my partner Ian have just moved the Hamilton Area and were hoping to meet some people to hang out with/go for a drink sometime. 

Just wondered if anyone else was in Hamilton too? We are both in our twenties.

Or if anyone had any ideas of how to go meet people? Ian has a job and I am trying to find a job at the moment.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Clem said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Name is Laura and me and my partner Ian have just moved the Hamilton Area and were hoping to meet some people to hang out with/go for a drink sometime.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm in Hamilton but well past my twenties and a bit past it for you young-uns. But I have a number of possible suggestions.
1) What are your interests? Can you play badminton? Table tennis? Tennis? Squash? Are you into astronomy? Whatever. Join a club 
2) Ask a couple of the people your husband works with to dinner at your home.
3) Go on some organised bus tour to the Chateau or some other place with strangers (ask at a travel agents).
4) Walk around the neighbourhood, find some people of a similar age and ask them over for dinner. What's the worst that can happen? If your invite is rejected, try someone else.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

5) Go to a pub, see if there's another couple or small group on their own, start talking to them.


----------

